# Conan 2009 Teaser Poster



## WayneLigon (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=38941
This is really the most I've heard about this project so far. I suppose the animated movie is dead in the water; I haven't heard anything about Red Nails ever being released.


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 1, 2007)

And for those who dislike adware soaked web pages, here is the jpg...




http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/9186/conanposternh5.jpg


----------



## Klaus (Nov 1, 2007)

The word on the street is that Conan will be restarted, closer to the REH original, as opposed to John Milius' and Ahnold's version.


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 1, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> The word on the street is that Conan will be restarted, closer to the REH original, as opposed to John Milius' and Ahnold's version.



 Cool. The only question is then how monstrous will Conan's opposition be. REH and HPL did share a fair bit and it would be awsome for some of the nastier critters Conan has encountered to be in this movie.


----------



## Wolflord (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a huge Conan fan. The poster looks great, looking forward to the movie.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 1, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> The word on the street is that Conan will be restarted, closer to the REH original, as opposed to John Milius' and Ahnold's version.




That would be fantastic! 

I truly hated Ahnold's stupid oafish version, which I couldn't recognise as the *character* of Conan from any of the books.

fingers crossed!


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 1, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Cool. The only question is then how monstrous will Conan's opposition be. REH and HPL did share a fair bit and it would be awsome for some of the nastier critters Conan has encountered to be in this movie.




While technically they shared the same universe, did Conan ever fight anything really supernatural or even creepy?  Basically a naga is about as spooky as it got.  (God in the Bowl). The only time he met a really Lovecraftian style thingie, he was nice to it (Tower of the Elephant).


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Nov 1, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> While technically they shared the same universe, did Conan ever fight anything really supernatural or even creepy?  Basically a naga is about as spooky as it got.  (God in the Bowl). The only time he met a really Lovecraftian style thingie, he was nice to it (Tower of the Elephant).




He killed/incapacitated a creature that could have been the inspiration for both D&D slaadi and hentai tentacle demons in Howard's 'Xuthal of the Dusk.'


----------



## Klaus (Nov 1, 2007)

MoogleEmpMog said:
			
		

> He killed/incapacitated a creature that could have been the inspiration for both D&D slaadi and hentai tentacle demons in Howard's 'Xuthal of the Dusk.'



 Indeed.

And he fought what is pretty much an Iron Golem in the Iron Demon (backtranslating from the Portuguese title).

And the two frost giants in The Daughter of the Frost Giant (once again, backtranslating). And he was 16 back then!

Y'know, I wouldn't mind Josh Holloway dying his hair black and bulking up (even more) to play Conan. He got the intense stare down pat as Sawyer.

As for oafish Conan, I do remember him being captured by city guards after drunkedly slamming his own head on a doorway.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 1, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> While technically they shared the same universe, did Conan ever fight anything really supernatural or even creepy?  Basically a naga is about as spooky as it got.  (God in the Bowl). The only time he met a really Lovecraftian style thingie, he was nice to it (Tower of the Elephant).




Don't forget the magnetic pillar which gripped peoples armour and they then got dissolved by the ooze creature that climbed down the pillar in "The curse of the monolith" (although I don't remember whether or not that was an REH original)


----------



## YourSwordIsMine (Nov 1, 2007)

My only concern is that it wont be Rated R but PG-13 for that "wider audiance"... 

That would seriously kill this movie...


----------



## TwinBahamut (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know about this one.

What is up with the major Conan resurgence lately? First we see, for the first time, a high-budget action videogame adaptation of Conan, based on the original novels rahter than another adaptation, being released only a bit over a week ago, and now they are working on a new movie? Interesting.


----------



## horacethegrey (Nov 2, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> The word on the street is that Conan will be restarted, closer to the REH original, as opposed to John Milius' and Ahnold's version.



Well I'm up for it. If they can make this film just as thrilling as Robert E. Howard's stories, it will be glorious indeed. 

But still, the original _Conan _film is still a favorite of mine. Mainly for that fabulous Basil Polederous score and the fantastic set design. If they do not use that soundtrack for this film, I will not be happy.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 2, 2007)

Let me tell you of the days of HIGH ADVENTURE!!!!




Best RPG session starter music EVER!


----------



## shilsen (Nov 2, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> The word on the street is that Conan will be restarted, closer to the REH original, as opposed to John Milius' and Ahnold's version.



 So he'll be killing big monkeys? It seems like Conan fights a giant ape in one out of every three Howard stories or so.


----------



## Rykion (Nov 2, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=38941
> This is really the most I've heard about this project so far. I suppose the animated movie is dead in the water; I haven't heard anything about Red Nails ever being released.



Red Nails has an official site, and it was last updated October 4th, so it might not be dead.  They did miss the last two planned updates though. http://www.conanrednails.com/


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Nov 2, 2007)

Just saw an ad trailer for Conan Red Nails on TV yesterday.  If it were defunct I don't think they'd still be spending on commercials.


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 2, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Don't forget the magnetic pillar which gripped peoples armour and they then got dissolved by the ooze creature that climbed down the pillar in "The curse of the monolith" (although I don't remember whether or not that was an REH original)




That's not REH, but Lin Carter and Sprague de Camp



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> And he fought what is pretty much an Iron Golem in the Iron Demon (backtranslating from the Portuguese title).
> 
> And the two frost giants in The Daughter of the Frost Giant (once again, backtranslating). And he was 16 back then!




Yeah, but neither Iron Golems nor Frost Giants are "Lovecraftian". 



			
				MoogleEmpMog said:
			
		

> He killed/incapacitated a creature that could have been the inspiration for both D&D slaadi and hentai tentacle demons in Howard's 'Xuthal of the Dusk.'




D'oh! Forgot that story. Yeah, that is pretty Lovecratian. But still, compared to the number of ape stories, it's pretty low.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 3, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> That's not REH, but Lin Carter and Sprague de Camp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yeah, sure, but they do count as "monstrous". In the first movie, Ahnold had to contend with giant snakes, at most.


----------



## Acid_crash (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't forget the MMO that's being worked on for Conan...

I can't wait for this movie.  About time they are revisiting it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 3, 2007)

I just saw my first Conan movie last night, Conan the Destroyer. It wasn't bad, but it could have been better. I hope to watch Conan the Barbarian before the remake comes out.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just saw my first Conan movie last night, Conan the Destroyer. It wasn't bad, but it could have been better. I hope to watch Conan the Barbarian before the remake comes out.



 Conan the Destroyer was pretty bad. Although it did hit on notes closer to REH's stories, the character of Conan wasn't anywhere near REH's cimmerian.

CtB is much better.


----------



## nikolai (Nov 4, 2007)

I know they're trying to do back to REH and move away from the Ahnold films, but that poster looks like it could be straight out the Milius film.



> While technically they shared the same universe, did Conan ever fight anything really supernatural or even creepy? Basically a naga is about as spooky as it got. (God in the Bowl). The only time he met a really Lovecraftian style thingie, he was nice to it (Tower of the Elephant).




There's loads of Lovecraftian stuff in Conan. It's not just 'technically' there, the wizards are all very Lovecraftian and there are loads of mythos style creatures all in the forefont. You're right Conan doesn't fight much of it - because being Lovecraftian they can't really be killed with a sword (the exception is with the demon and enchanted sword in the Phoenix on the Sword). But Lovecraftian monsters are there all the time. He just doesn't go head to head with them.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 4, 2007)

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> Just saw an ad trailer for Conan Red Nails on TV yesterday.  If it were defunct I don't think they'd still be spending on commercials.




Good to hear it's not dead; usually when I see a site not have any significant updates for a year or more, I think of it as dead. The ad, it was an actual trailer for the film or just a 'name - coming soon' thing? Unusual that it wouldn't be up on their site.


----------



## Kida (Nov 5, 2007)

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> Just saw an ad trailer for Conan Red Nails on TV yesterday.  If it were defunct I don't think they'd still be spending on commercials.



Is this part of the Conan movie anthology so far? If so, how do they explain Valeria?


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 5, 2007)

Kida said:
			
		

> Is this part of the Conan movie anthology so far? If so, how do they explain Valeria?




No, it's not. It's an animated version of the story and not part of the seperate continuity that was created by the movies.


----------



## Kida (Nov 6, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> No, it's not. It's an animated version of the story and not part of the seperate continuity that was created by the movies.



Oh. Well thank you for the info.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, I think the Jody Samson-designed Atlantean Sword has pretty much become the "iconic" sword of Conan, thanks to the Ahnold movies.

Then again, I don't have a problem with that, since I really liked that sword design (as well as the design of Conan's father's sword).


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 6, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> CtB is much better.




I don't know - I prefer Conan as the son of a blacksmith who is captured by "vikings" while raiding them and who escapes into the wilderness by breaking free from his captors, braining them with chains.

The CtB version has him being captured as a child, strapped to pushing a big wheel with other children for his entire adolescence, has him put into training as a pit fighter, and eventually he doesn't escape, he is forced out of the pit fighting business (by a trainer who had pity on him or something?)

Forgive any details incorrect in that, but Whuuu? Where was the heroic Conan I read about in the books? The Ahnold /Milius version was insipid with a weak character. 

Don't even get me talking about the crucifixion scene, whichever film that was in. Wrong! Wrong! Wrong!

Ahh! I've got to go and lie down now 

Cheers


----------



## BadMojo (Nov 6, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Don't even get me talking about the crucifixion scene, whichever film that was in. Wrong! Wrong! Wrong!
> 
> Ahh! I've got to go and lie down now
> 
> Cheers




There was a crucifixion bit in one of the REH stories (can't remember which one right now).  There was some sort of revolt in a city where Conan was captain of the guards.  They strung him up outside of town and he was found by a wandering group of mercenaries.  They basically cut him down and said he could live if he could get back to the town without collapsing.

I guess the main difference is that, unlike the movies, Conan was just too bad ass to die.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Nov 7, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Good to hear it's not dead; usually when I see a site not have any significant updates for a year or more, I think of it as dead. The ad, it was an actual trailer for the film or just a 'name - coming soon' thing? Unusual that it wouldn't be up on their site.



It was an actual trailer, not very long, but full motion with sound.  I liked the animation, and the soundtrack seems a lot like CtB.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 7, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I don't know - I prefer Conan as the son of a blacksmith who is captured by "vikings" while raiding them and who escapes into the wilderness by breaking free from his captors, braining them with chains.
> 
> The CtB version has him being captured as a child, strapped to pushing a big wheel with other children for his entire adolescence, has him put into training as a pit fighter, and eventually he doesn't escape, he is forced out of the pit fighting business (by a trainer who had pity on him or something?)
> 
> ...



 What I meant is that CtB is better than CtD.

Plus, the sequence of Conan escaping wolves to fall into that warlord's cairn and getting his kewl equipment is just too D&D to pass up!

Now shhh, lie still.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 21, 2007)

BadMojo said:
			
		

> There was a crucifixion bit in one of the REH stories (can't remember which one right now).  There was some sort of revolt in a city where Conan was captain of the guards.




Yep, that's the story I'm thinking of - it is the one which ends with, effectively, a giant Hezrou being summoned (but slain with massed hail of arrows).

The REH Conan *is* too bad-ass to die. A vulture comes down and he kills it with his teeth, and he doesn't actually die before he is rescued.



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> Plus, the sequence of Conan escaping wolves to fall into that warlord's cairn and getting his kewl equipment is just too D&D to pass up!




But that is taken directly from a Conan story, except that in the story the warlord skeleton comes to life and attacks him! That is *even more* D&D than the feeble film where it is just a skeleton.

OK, going for a lie down now


----------



## Emirikol (Nov 21, 2007)

I think you folks are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too picky.  We're danged lucky to have ANYTHING at all.  We're danged lucky to have the less-than-perfect Milius Conan.  We're danged lucky to have those movies, that helped inspire more people to play this D&D game.  ..I don't consider us lucky to have the TV show, I'll give that...but the rest!  Danged lucky.

REH was a crazy nut with an idea that never got fully fleshed out.  He didn't produce enough Conan to "give a feel" for 'what is conan' before he levelled the ender to his crainium.  If he'd have written that stuff nowadays, people would laugh at the brevity of it.  It took bad pastiche writers, ARTISTS, and fans to finish what we all "feel" is Conan and Hyboria world.

This "perfect" conan version that everyone seems to have is a black-lotus dream. I'd claim that Frazetta made more out of Conan than REH himself! 

Maybe they'll do like Batman redux, that might be neat   Still, who wants to see Tower of the Elephant redone for the 55th time.  The story isn't that great!  

jh


----------



## Emirikol (Nov 21, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> What I meant is that CtB is better than CtD.
> Plus, the sequence of Conan escaping wolves to fall into that warlord's cairn and getting his kewl equipment is just too D&D to pass up!
> Now shhh, lie still.




The special editions shows Ahnold getting bitten by the wolf and cussing.  It's hilarious.

jh


----------



## Emirikol (Nov 21, 2007)

Uh oh...not Millenium Films...http://www.millenniumfilms.org/

We might have a 'different' kind of Conan alright...

CONAN: I should smite you where you stand!
PRIEST OF MITRA:  Thou wouldn't dare strike down a priest of the true god!
CONAN:  Hey, you mean THE true god?
PRIEST:  Of course you imbicile, what did you think I was talking about?
CONAN:  Well, then, thou art forgiven for thyne insults.  We are  brothers.  Where were you baptized?
PRIEST:  HUH?
CONAN:  I thought so!  [cleave] 

jh


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 22, 2007)

Emirikol said:
			
		

> I think you folks are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too picky.  We're danged lucky to have ANYTHING at all.




No, you're not 'lucky' when you're given sub-standard fare, nor should you be accepting of it. That's like watching the old Batman TV series and saying 'well, we're lucky we're getting any sort of superhero on TV'. Attitudes like this are why producers think they can foist off crap on people because 'the fanboys' will be so glad to get even substandard scraps that they'll still make their money back. 

Sure, there are some people you'll never please no matter what. Sure, you can be too picky. If people were choosier about what they spent their money on and didn't just drop their cash like a crack whore drops her dress at anything that even _resembles _ what they's _really _ like to see, we'd have better TV, better movies, better everything.

We deserve better than Ahhnold and we have for 20 years.


----------



## Templetroll (Nov 22, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Conan the Destroyer was pretty bad. Although it did hit on notes closer to REH's stories, the character of Conan wasn't anywhere near REH's cimmerian.
> 
> CtB is much better.




Watch "Conan the Destroyer" as  D&D movie - it has the varied group of characters meeting up with some odd reason to travel together and encounter strange people, kill them and take their stuff.

It was great in that there was that nice 'twist' at the end.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 22, 2007)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> Watch "Conan the Destroyer" as  D&D movie - it has the varied group of characters meeting up with some odd reason to travel together and encounter strange people, kill them and take their stuff.
> 
> It was great in that there was that nice 'twist' at the end.



 Sorry, no can do. Too busy thinking of Olivia d'Abo's neckline in CtD.


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Nov 29, 2007)

I think the worst travesty is the actual translation of Conan to film so far, which is not necessarily Arnold's fault, but in the direction.

    Having read a fair amount of R.E.H. over the years, it is very obvious that Howard detested civilization, a sentiment that I understand and share. The films equate a barbarian to an idiot, Howard wrote his barbarians as intelligent and canny, if overly superstitious. Kull, even as king has a wild barbarian heart, Bran Mak Morn, king of the Picts is intelligent and strategic in his decisions. Likewise, Conan is not written as a fool or an idiot. He may be ignorant of society's ways and means, but he is not an imbecile. 


Quotes from Robert E. Howard:

Civilized men are more discourteous than savages because they know they can be impolite without having their skulls split, as a general thing. 


I always find myself instinctively arrayed on the side of the barbarian, 
against the powers of organized civilization. 


Barbarism is the natural state of mankind. Civilization is unnatural. It is a whim of circumstance and barbarism must always ultimately triumph.




  What we get in films:

    "Conan! There are six of them against one of her!"

    "One..two..three...I think you're right."


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmmm... so the teaser image is half of Arnold Schwarzeneggar's torso with the word "Conan" and the date 2009?

Should I be impressed?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 29, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> The REH Conan *is* too bad-ass to die. A vulture comes down and he kills it with his teeth, and he doesn't actually die before he is rescued.




Hmm?  In the Arnold film, a vulture comes down and he kills it with his teeth, and he doesn't actually die before he is rescued.

He's laughing as Subotai comes over the hill!

-Hyp.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 29, 2007)

Dragon Slayer: While I agree with you, I can recall at least one REH sotry where Conan is so drunk that he bumps his head into a doorway trying to escape the city watch, falls unconscious and is arrested.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 29, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Hmm?  In the Arnold film, a vulture comes down and he kills it with his teeth, and he doesn't actually die before he is rescued.
> 
> He's laughing as Subotai comes over the hill!
> 
> -Hyp.




Did it happen that way? Didn't they have to do some hokey resurrection scene?

I was so disgusted with the film by that time I probably wasn't paying too much attention though.


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Nov 29, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Dragon Slayer: While I agree with you, I can recall at least one REH sotry where Conan is so drunk that he bumps his head into a doorway trying to escape the city watch, falls unconscious and is arrested.





    While this happens in a story, it doesn't mean he is dumb, just that he was awkward when he was drunk. Happens to a lot of us  .


----------



## JDragon (Nov 30, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Did it happen that way? Didn't they have to do some hokey resurrection scene?
> 
> I was so disgusted with the film by that time I probably wasn't paying too much attention though.




It went something like this....

He gets crucified, hangs out for a while, vultures show up, he looks like he is dead, vulture lands on his shoulder, he grabs it with hs mouth and kills it, some time later Subotai shows up, Conan is laughing as he comes over the hill, (i think Conan thinks he seening things at this point) then they show the guy doing the resurect / bring him back from the brink as the spirts try to take him.

This is when the lady (can't remember her name) gets warned the spirts demand a high price or something like that.

JD


----------



## Someone (Dec 4, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Hmm?  In the Arnold film, a vulture comes down and he kills it with his teeth, and he doesn't actually die before he is rescued.
> 
> He's laughing as Subotai comes over the hill!
> 
> -Hyp.




And goes better: what the Governator bites is actual vulture carrion, not some cheap vulture doll or something. It's a 100% real, ex-flying, dead meat eater's corpse.


----------



## Someone (Dec 4, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Did it happen that way? Didn't they have to do some hokey resurrection scene?
> 
> I was so disgusted with the film by that time I probably wasn't paying too much attention though.




The rtual wasn't for resurrecting him, but to impede the spirits to carry Conan's to the afterlife, IIRC. 

Anyway, my first contact with Conan was precisely the Millius film, which I still like a lot. Comics and books came later, I wasn't impressed with them: Conan was too wordy and not killy enough.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 4, 2007)

I've read Conan, and it was okay. I saw Conan the Barbarian, and it was awesome. The soundtrack is amazing, and the story is arid and beautiful.

I don't care if it's the same as Robert E. Howard's Conan. The Arnold-Milius version was still entertaining, and the music is great when you're running a heroic fantasy battle.


----------



## jester47 (Dec 4, 2007)

Emirikol said:
			
		

> I think you folks are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too picky.  We're danged lucky to have ANYTHING at all.  We're danged lucky to have the less-than-perfect Milius Conan.  We're danged lucky to have those movies, that helped inspire more people to play this D&D game.  ..I don't consider us lucky to have the TV show, I'll give that...but the rest!  Danged lucky.
> 
> REH was a crazy nut with an idea that never got fully fleshed out.  He didn't produce enough Conan to "give a feel" for 'what is conan' before he levelled the ender to his crainium.  If he'd have written that stuff nowadays, people would laugh at the brevity of it.  It took bad pastiche writers, ARTISTS, and fans to finish what we all "feel" is Conan and Hyboria world.
> 
> ...




I beg to differ.  As REH wrote him Conan is a very distinct character.  The idea was fully fleshed out.  We have over a thousand pages of Conan.  The pastiche writers turned the character 180 degrees from what Conan was.  

To correct some stuff:  Titles are:  The Devil in Iron and the Frost Giant's Daughter.  Conan is not 16 in the Frost Giants Daughter, he is simply a youthful cimmerian warrior.  The Dale Rippke aka the Darkstorm Chronology used by Darkhorse is the better chronology and is more heavily researched.   

The Thing in the Crypt was not a Howard story.  Neither was Curse of the Monolith.  

The creature from the God in the Bowl does not resemble a Naga but a crafty giant snake.  Its a murder mystery inspired by "Murders in the Rue Morge" in that no one human is killing anyone but rather an animal no one suspects.  Conan of course is the detective. 

The crucifiction scene in the movie comes alomost exactly from "A Witch Shall Be Born" except in the movie he is on a tree, not a cross. 

While not exquisitly detailed, the hyborian world is quite fleshed out.

But I am a howardian Purist. 

Conan the Barbarian was the best Fafhrd and Grey Mouser film ever made.


----------



## Grue (Dec 5, 2007)

jester47 said:
			
		

> But I am a howardian Purist.




  Well Howard certainly wasn't.  Wonder why there seems to be quite a few Conan the pirate short stories?  Or Conan wandering around African-like savannah?  It's because they were pirate stories or Kane stories or what have you rewritten as Conan stories because they originally didn't sell.

I like REH but one thing to remember is that he was a pulp writer.  There's a habit of associating HP Lovecraft with the pulp heyday but Lovecraft was the exception.  While Lovecraft would slave over one story a month (and sell one), REH would submit three (and sell one).  His characters are essentially totally interchangeable.  Nothing wrong with that, but one thing to remember is that REH was selling adventures and excitement, not setting or characters.


----------



## Someone (Dec 6, 2007)

Grue said:
			
		

> Well Howard certainly wasn't.  Wonder why there seems to be quite a few Conan the pirate short stories?  Or Conan wandering around African-like savannah?  It's because they were pirate stories or Kane stories or what have you rewritten as Conan stories because they originally didn't sell.




Wasn't that true for the very first Conan story Howard wrote? IIRC it was a Kull story that was previously rejected.


----------



## Tewligan (Dec 7, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> But still, the original _Conan _film is still a favorite of mine. Mainly for that fabulous Basil Polederous score and the fantastic set design. If they do not use that soundtrack for this film, I will not be happy.



You should probably start bracing yourself for unhappiness now. Barring the last Superman movie, how often do remade movies use the original soundtrack?


----------



## Tewligan (Dec 7, 2007)

If this movie's going to be more true to REH, they'll need to put a lot more racism in there this time around!


----------



## Tewligan (Dec 7, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hope to watch Conan the Barbarian before the remake comes out.



Good luck with that one! Y'know, they oughtta come up with some kind of store that has a bunch of movies on DVD that you could go into and pay money in exchange for borrowing one or more of the movies for a few days. That would be a totally awesome place.


----------



## Grue (Dec 7, 2007)

Someone said:
			
		

> Wasn't that true for the very first Conan story Howard wrote? IIRC it was a Kull story that was previously rejected.




It's been a long time since I read that bit of REH lore, but I'm sure a Kull story was one of the rewrites (just don't remember if it was the first one or not).


----------



## jester47 (Dec 7, 2007)

Grue said:
			
		

> Well Howard certainly wasn't.  Wonder why there seems to be quite a few Conan the pirate short stories?  Or Conan wandering around African-like savannah?  It's because they were pirate stories or Kane stories or what have you rewritten as Conan stories because they originally didn't sell.
> 
> I like REH but one thing to remember is that he was a pulp writer.  There's a habit of associating HP Lovecraft with the pulp heyday but Lovecraft was the exception.  While Lovecraft would slave over one story a month (and sell one), REH would submit three (and sell one).  His characters are essentially totally interchangeable.  Nothing wrong with that, but one thing to remember is that REH was selling adventures and excitement, not setting or characters.




I am quite aware of the fact that Conan stories seem to jump genres.  From what I understand is he would either write a conan story that didn't sell and change it to a different genre, or he would take a failed genre story and resell it as a conan yarn.  But when it comes to the character that he intended, conan is generally the same guy through all the stories.  I don't think this is because Howard wrote him as an interchangeable character, he is simply a character that transposes to other genres well.  Pirates, Cowboys, Barbarians, Sailors and Boxers (and Boxer Sailors), generally are the same type of charcter.  All are conan-y.  So Conan fits in all those places.  Some of his other characters don't exchange well with Conan.  

Every other writer that has taken a crack at Conan has changed the subtleties of the character in ussually lame ways.  Thats why I really don't respect other people's versions of Conan.


----------



## Someone (Dec 8, 2007)

Grue said:
			
		

> It's been a long time since I read that bit of REH lore, but I'm sure a Kull story was one of the rewrites (just don't remember if it was the first one or not).




My wiki-fu is strong. Looks like that if it wasn't exactly the first Howard's Conan-related work, it was his first published work. The rejected tale was a Kull story called "by this axe I rule", which became "the phoenix on the sword"


----------



## SilentJay (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't want people to be disappointed, so I have to mention that the companies behind it are responsible for most of the Sci-Fi Channel Originals (including Mansquito) and the Wicker Man Remake.

Their repertoires: Millenium Films and Nu Image Films

With their combined track records, don't expect the movies to be good, or even to make it to theatres.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 27, 2007)

From here...



> *John McTiernan, Gerard Butler to Direct, Star in New Conan Movie?*
> 
> "He's already proven he can rock a loincloth as convincingly as anyone since Marc Singer in Beastmaster -- so will Gerard Butler put that talent to use in the new Conan movie?
> 
> ...



The person who posted it on IMDb states that he got the quote for RottenTomatoes.com.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 28, 2007)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> From here...
> 
> 
> The person who posted it on IMDb states that he got the quote for RottenTomatoes.com.



 "This is CIMMERIAAAAAAAA!"


----------



## Taelorn76 (Dec 28, 2007)

Someone said:
			
		

> The rtual wasn't for resurrecting him, but to impede the spirits to carry Conan's to the afterlife, IIRC.
> 
> Anyway, my first contact with Conan was precisely the Millius film, which I still like a lot. Comics and books came later, I wasn't impressed with them: Conan was too wordy and not killy enough.




The ritual was for resurrecting him, she was fighting the spirits so they would not take his soul. That is why the price was high (her Soul).


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 28, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The soundtrack is amazing...




I had some friends use it during their wedding.


----------

